# Longevity with Vitality



## Gardenlover (Jan 6, 2020)

Longevity without vitality is useless. (In my opinion)

I don't want to live a long life without vitality. I don't plan on being in a nursing home and I hope that mindset doesn't change. I'd rather take a fast ride down a short road. I don't mean to be an in a Macbeth mood as I love life, I just don't want a slow death when I go.

So what's the cure, how do you live life to the fullest until the end?


----------



## win231 (Jan 7, 2020)

I agree.  No nursing home for me, either.  I do what I can to stay as well as I can; that's about all any of us can do.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 7, 2020)

_"You got to roll with the punches to get to what's real ..."_ -  Alex Van Halen / Edward Van Halen / David Roth


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 7, 2020)

The old tried and true gets you to the finish line in good shape: Eat a sensible diet, get an hour a day of some physical activity/activities you like doing, don't sweat the little things, don't be a couch potato, keep your mind active, get enough sleep to keep you from being a slug when you're up and about, enjoy life.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 7, 2020)

A touching line, uttered by Gus (movie Lonesome Dove for those that don't know) as he lay dying. He says to Woodrow: “It’s been quite a party ain’t it?”


----------



## old medic (Jan 7, 2020)

SD that was a favorite quote from a Brother on our race team....
The other....
" The object is to die young as late as possible" 
He was still acting like a teen his last week laying in a hospital bed from CHF...


----------



## rgp (Jan 7, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> The old tried and true gets you to the finish line in good shape: Eat a sensible diet, get an hour a day of some physical activity/activities you like doing, don't sweat the little things, don't be a couch potato, keep your mind active, get enough sleep to keep you from being a slug when you're up and about, enjoy life.




 There is no tried & true. And IMO it is irresponsible to suggest that there is. You either have good genetics, or you do not.

 Again I'll refer to the fact that Jack LaLanne [the] health guru of the 50's-60's lived till 96, while George Burns, [who lived the nightclub/casino life style] lived till 100.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 7, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I don't plan on being in a nursing home and I hope that mindset doesn't change. I'd rather take a fast ride down a short road.


Yup

Not sure how to be in control of that down the line

I wrote down a synopsis of life as I see it awhile back;

_*Seems life is divided up into indistinct sections of which we ease in to and out of, like a balloon coaxed thru a small opening, morphing sometimes without notice:*_
*

Eating/pooping (part 1, discovering texture)*

_*Preschool (intro to social, sharing)

School (the teacher is God)

Teenage (high school hell, for teen and parent, hormones are an entity requiring exorcism, the teacher is Satan)

College/military (fun, fun, fun; learn, drink, fornicate, kill)

Pre-parental Early adult (more fun, but serious, sipping not chugging, serious pursuits, mating, career)

Parental (joy)

Parental hell (see teenage)

Midlife (see early adult, attempts at hindsight adjustments)

Grandparent (brief joy)

Grandparental hell (hiding, see teenage)

Musing Youngish Geezer (lazy boy-crossword-Jeopardy sessions, looking upon mate with renewed ardour,
reflecting, attempting things you did with ease years ago)

Geezer (whazzat? Whoozzair?)

Eating/pooping (part 2)...Nurse!? I did it again (toothless smile)

Dirt nap*_


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 7, 2020)

rgp said:


> There is no tried & true. And IMO it is irresponsible to suggest that there is. You either have good genetics, or you do not.
> 
> Again I'll refer to the fact that Jack LaLanne [the] health guru of the 50's-60's lived till 96, while George Burns, [who lived the nightclub/casino life style] lived till 100.


[CENSORED] Yeah, what the hell, eat like a pig, sit on your ass all day, never get interested in anything other than the latest scandal on Jerry Springer. Sounds like a great plan because no matter what you do, your health is determined only by your genes. What garbage!


----------



## Don M. (Jan 7, 2020)

There is NO substitute for Diet and Exercise....IMO.  I've lost a few friends, about my age, in the past few years, and they All shared 2 things in common....overweight, and sitting around all day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I don't want to live a long life without vitality. I don't plan on being in a nursing home and I hope that mindset doesn't change. I'd rather take a fast ride down a short road.


I definitely don't want to end up in a nursing home and will do everything in my power to avoid that if at all possible, rather do a Dr. Kevorkian instead.  Don't think that taking a fast ride down a short road is my cup of tea either.  I just try an appreciate life and make the best of it every day. I agree with others here that we should definitely eat wisely and keep moving and most of all, _stay positive_. Like they say, 'use it or lose it', and that goes for physical and mental.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't want life without being able to take care of myself and most of all I want to die with dignity. That's what I want,what I'll get may be a different story.
I try to stay active, and do things that I enjoy. My to do list is endless.  I don't take meds at this point but won't rule out taking any that will make me more comfortable in the future should I need them, but I''ll take  nothing just to prolong a miserable life if that should be my fate.


----------



## Llynn (Jan 7, 2020)

Jim Fixx, who started the jogging craze of the 80's was a lean running machine who ate a careful diet, ran every day and still died at 52.

Jerome Rodale who espoused natural foods and vowed to live to 100 died at 73 on the Dick Cavett tv show.

Even if you follow a reasonable fitness regimine, genetics still plays the final hand.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 7, 2020)

Llynn said:


> Jim Fixx, who started the jogging craze of the 80's was a lean running machine who ate a careful diet, ran every day and still died at 52.
> 
> Jerome Rodale who espoused natural foods and vowed to live to 100 died at 73 on the Dick Cavett tv show.
> 
> Even if you follow a reasonable fitness regimine, genetics still plays the final hand.


Fixx had been in terrible physical shape before he began jogging. He did not have a regular physician. Autopsy revealed heavily clogged arteries hinting at a poor diet. FWIW, I never read that he carefully watched his diet. In fact, most online articles say that he believed his running enabled him to keep eating junk food. 

Yeah, he also had bad genes, granted, as his dad had died of a heart attack at a young age. Still, I believe had he kept up on his internal workings with a checkup every now and then, he might still be around.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 8, 2020)

I agree with the OP's opening line:_ "Longevity without vitality is useless." _ 

I don't want to be warehoused in a SNF waiting to die but I could be content if my mind was still active and my vitality of spirit was still alive. 

For me, the internet would be a big part of surviving and thriving as my world continues to get smaller.

When my mind starts to go I won't be far behind!


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 8, 2020)

Life is meant to be lived, I have worked on this most of my life. Have seen friends pass on, some in senior centers and some still in their homes. Most of those in their homes still enjoyed their lives doing what they wanted / could do. Those in the senior centers were a mix, almost all missed their homes.
  My thoughts. 
      After living up here and being so lucky to enjoy this life so close to what I love. I could not stand to be put in storage.  I agree 100% that living without a life would not be for me.      
  I have placed do not resuscitate order on my medical records and I won't be hooked to machines.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 8, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> The old tried and true gets you to the finish line in good shape: Eat a sensible diet, get an hour a day of some physical activity/activities you like doing, don't sweat the little things, don't be a couch potato, keep your mind active, get enough sleep to keep you from being a slug when you're up and about, enjoy life.



I agree with this 100%, and not only agree, I live it, with the caveat that not sweating the small things gives me hard time sometimes because I'm an over-thinker and a perfectionist lol! 

That said, living that way is not a guarantee.  It most definitely maximizes your chances to "get to the finish line in good shape" as @treeguy64 so eloquently put it!    But genetics DOES play a part, and that can't be ignored.  Sometimes taking care of our health won't necessarily extend our lives much beyond what our genetics dictate, but the difference is it WILL give us a much better quality of life within that time frame.


----------



## rgp (Jan 8, 2020)

Llynn said:


> Jim Fixx, who started the jogging craze of the 80's was a lean running machine who ate a careful diet, ran every day and still died at 52.
> 
> Jerome Rodale who espoused natural foods and vowed to live to 100 died at 73 on the Dick Cavett tv show.
> 
> Even if you follow a reasonable fitness regimine, genetics still plays the final hand.




 Exactly !

  I lived the healthy life for 50+ adult years. I ate properly, plenty of veggies , fish as a mainstay, followed by chicken, both baked/grilled. Low fat high protein. Light alcohol consumption, and  And  I did some sort of regimented exercise most days of the week...about an hour. Mixed it up so as not to get stale/bored. 

I had a heart attack at 50, [3 stents] I now also have, severe arthritis, spinal stenosis, pre-diabetic . 

Everything my parents had, I have........So please do not preach the "clean" life to me. Without good genetics ......... we have a far less chance of good health late in life..


----------



## rgp (Jan 8, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> [CENSORED] Yeah, what the hell, eat like a pig, sit on your ass all day, never get interested in anything other than the latest scandal on Jerry Springer. Sounds like a great plan because no matter what you do, your health is determined only by your genes. What garbage!




  Your words, not mine.......I never said anyone of those things..........And our health is determined by our genes !


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 8, 2020)

rgp said:


> Your words, not mine.......I never said anyone of those things..........And our health is determined by our genes !



PLONK!


----------



## gennie (Jan 8, 2020)

Genetics is a big factor but it's merely a good start to longevity.  I've lost 6 good, close friends and many more acquaintances due to conditions related to the use of tobacco.  Several in their 60s, none older than 72 at death.

I will be 87 this year and I've never smoked.  I've done (and continue to do) other things injurious to my health but never smoked. My lungs are good, my heart is good, my brain still functions adequately.  I live alone and do what's necessary for day to day life for myself with the exception of driving.   I can't prove there is a connection but ................


----------



## Catlady (Jan 8, 2020)

Longevity depends on, in order of importance (IMO):

1.  Genetics
2.  Diet
3.  Lifestyle
4.  Environment
5.  Luck

Re #4 note =  You can have great genetics, eat the right food, and live a healthy lifestyle, but if you live in a house or town with toxicity or have a job handling toxic materials, you'll die from cancer and other illnesses.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 8, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> PLONK!


Lotta folk here won’t get this @treeguy64


----------



## StarSong (Jan 8, 2020)

I've lost several friends who succumbed to breast, pancreatic and other cancers despite lifetimes of healthy habits, but *lost many more far too early because they did NOT take proper care of their bodies.*
More than a few died early, extremely unpleasant deaths because they didn't take their diabetes nearly as seriously as they should have.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> More than a few died early, extremely unpleasant deaths because they didn't take their *diabetes* nearly as seriously as they should have.


Would you please tell me a bit more about this?  Thinking I could use a big scare.


----------



## win231 (Jan 8, 2020)

rgp said:


> Exactly !
> 
> I lived the healthy life for 50+ adult years. I ate properly, plenty of veggies , fish as a mainstay, followed by chicken, both baked/grilled. Low fat high protein. Light alcohol consumption, and  And  I did some sort of regimented exercise most days of the week...about an hour. Mixed it up so as not to get stale/bored.
> 
> ...


Well...OK.
But did you get your flu shot?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Would you please tell me a bit more about this?  Thinking I could use a big scare.


Sure.  They ate diets that included plenty of sweets, justifying that they'd just up their insulin a bit.  They were overweight, had high BP, and some smoked.


----------



## Llynn (Jan 8, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Fixx had been in terrible physical shape before he began jogging. He did not have a regular physician. Autopsy revealed heavily clogged arteries hinting at a poor diet. FWIW, I never read that he carefully watched his diet. In fact, most online articles say that he believed his running enabled him to keep eating junk food.
> 
> Yeah, he also had bad genes, granted, as his dad had died of a heart attack at a young age. Still, I believe had he kept up on his internal workings with a checkup every now and then, he might still be around.


You are right. I forgot about his history with junk food.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> More than a few died early, *extremely unpleasant deaths* because they didn't take their diabetes nearly as seriously as they should have.


That's what I want to know about.  What happened that gave them extremely unpleasant deaths?  How did they die?  Please tell me exactly what happened.  Amputations, kidney failure, cancer, WHAT?


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> That's what I want to know about.  What happened that gave them extremely unpleasant deaths?  How did they die?  Please tell me exactly what happened.  Amputations, kidney failure, cancer, WHAT?


Amputations, inability to heal, infections, cancers, heart disease. Nasty stuff.



Catlady said:


> Longevity depends on, in order of importance (IMO):
> 
> 1.  Genetics
> 2.  Diet
> ...


Where do violence and accidents come into play? Always be aware of your surroundings. Maybe a new #1


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks @Gardenlover, but I can't let @StarSong off the hook.  I want to know what she has personally seen happen to diabetic friends of hers.  A Personal Testimony, if you will.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 8, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Where do violence and accidents come into play? Always be aware of your surroundings. Maybe a new #1



I would put them under #5 - Luck = being at the wrong place at the wrong time, could also go under #3 lifestyle = taking too many chances, going with the wrong crowd.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Thanks @Gardenlover, but I can't let @StarSong off the hook.  I want to know what she has personally seen happen to diabetic friends of hers.  A Personal Testimony, if you will.


No worries - These are the symptoms I have personally seen, sadly.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> No worries - These are the symptoms I have personally seen, sadly.


Feel free to share these personal experiences.  The life you save may be mine.


----------



## win231 (Jan 8, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Aputations inability to heal, infections, cancers, heart disease. Nasty stuff.
> 
> 
> Where do violence and accidents come into play? Always be aware of your surroundings. Maybe a new #1


I've known people who didn't have diabetes who had all of the above.  When doctors don't know what caused a problem, they tend to blame whatever illness or condition the patient has on it.  They don't like to say "We don't know how you got this" because they want to sound knowledgeable about everything.
If you're the slightest bit overweight, (which almost everybody is by their standards), they'll blame all your complaints on your weight.
Of course, if you are diabetic, it's very easy for the doctor to blame everything on it.

My sister participates in a diabetes research program.  One of their topics of research is why many diabetics whose blood sugar is very well controlled have many serious complications while many diabetics with poor blood sugar control have no complications.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 9, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Feel free to share these personal experiences.  The life you save may be mine.


Two friends and a family member.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Two friends and a family member.


What happened, if it's not too painful to relate.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 9, 2020)

Pepper said:


> That's what I want to know about.  What happened that gave them extremely unpleasant deaths?  How did they die?  Please tell me exactly what happened.  Amputations, kidney failure, cancer, WHAT?


I'm sorry, I misunderstood your question.  To begin with, I've seen way more problems from diabetes than most because my father's family has a strong history of this disease.  It hit both of my grandparents and several of their siblings, plus numerous aunts, uncles and cousins of first, second and third degree.  (My large family mostly remained where they first planted themselves when emigrating from Italy, and were close-knit, so I saw these people on a regular basis.)

My husband's mother and sister both had - and died from - complications of poorly managed diabetes. One from congestive heart failure, one from renal failure.

Diabetes is now popping up with alarming frequency among my cousins and their kids. Some, like their ill-fated parents before them, cheat like the dickens.

Among family and friends with poorly controlled diabetes: None had cancer. Four went blind. Painful neuropathy has been rampant. ALL constantly battled sores that didn't heal and infections (particularly on their feet) that required hospitalizations. Several had amputation after amputation.

Two died of kidney failure, one had been going for dialysis regularly for a couple of years.

Virtually all of these folks bounced in and out of the hospital with extreme regularity. Most eventually needed their toenails clipped by medical personnel to minimize the likelihood of a tiny cut that would morph into a sore and infection.

My BIL, an accomplished attorney and physicist with a double PhD, and a VP at JPL, was still in his early 50s when he had a major heart attack. His cardiologist told him plainly that his heart and arteries were in terrible condition from the ignored diabetes, and if he didn't change his diet and lifestyle immediately another heart attack would take his life. He thought he was smarter than the doctor (and may have been in some areas), didn't follow the advice or make any changes, and died within six months.

Diabetes is ugly, ugly, ugly when it's not controlled well.

p.s. Interestingly enough, my family has had very little cancer, ditto my husband's. It seems that end of our gene pools runs healthy and deep.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2020)

Thank you StarSong for that information.  I think I will be reading it frequently.


----------



## win231 (Jan 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'm sorry, I misunderstood your question.  To begin with, I've seen way more problems from diabetes than most because my father's family has a strong history of this disease.  It hit both grandparents and several of their siblings, plus numerous aunts, uncles and cousins of first, second and third degree.  (My large family mostly remained where they first planted themselves when emigrating from Italy, and were close-knit, so I saw these people on a regular basis.)
> 
> My husband's mother and sister both had - and died from complications of poorly managed diabetes. One from congestive heart failure, one from renal failure.
> 
> ...


Many of the complications of diabetes (such as strokes, heart attacks & amputations) are side effects & risks of diabetes medications, which are commonly prescribed  (look up "Fornier's Gangrene" for one).  That's why new warnings are constantly added.  And, when those complications occur, the doctor will say, "Well....you're diabetic....diabetes causes those problems."
Personally, I told my doctor I'd rather use insulin than oral medications.  She said, "Yeah....you have choose which you want to risk."


----------



## StarSong (Jan 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> Many of the complications of diabetes (such as strokes, heart attacks & amputations) are side effects & risks of diabetes medications, which are commonly prescribed  (look up "Fornier's Gangrene" for one).  That's why new warnings are constantly added.  And, when those complications occur, the doctor will say, "Well....you're diabetic....diabetes causes those problems."
> Personally, I told my doctor I'd rather use insulin than oral medications.  She said, "Yeah....you have choose which you want to risk."


Maybe so, but frequent "cheating" with pastries, obesity, lack of exercise, and other choices are a huge contributor to these problems.  

p.s. Some of the people I cited above were on injected insulin, others on oral meds.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> Many of the complications of diabetes (such as strokes, heart attacks & amputations) are side effects & risks of diabetes medications, which are commonly prescribed  (look up "Fornier's Gangrene" for one).  That's why new warnings are constantly added.  And, when those complications occur, the doctor will say, "Well....you're diabetic....diabetes causes those problems."
> Personally, I told my doctor I'd rather use insulin than oral medications.  She said, "Yeah....you have choose which you want to risk."


My PCP was a firm believer in using older diabetes medications like insulin and metformin that have a long well-studied track record instead of the newer medications often advertised on television and I agree with that approach.

_"Better the devil you know than the angel you don't."_ - Hama Tuma


----------



## win231 (Jan 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Maybe so, but frequent "cheating" with pastries, obesity, lack of exercise, and other choices are a huge contributor to these problems.
> 
> p.s. Some of the people I cited above were on injected insulin, others on oral meds.


Yes, of course lifestyle is very important.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 9, 2020)

Pepper said:


> What happened, if it's not too painful to relate.


One buddy lost both legs as a result of his diabetes. Another woman friend lost sight in one eye and the other eye is now encountering the same symptoms. My little sister has had diabetes since she was three, well controlled, but is now losing the feeling in her fingers and toes. She is fifty years old.


----------



## win231 (Jan 9, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> My PCP was a firm believer in using older diabetes medications like insulin and metformin that have a long well-studied track record instead of the newer medications often advertised on television and I agree with that approach.
> 
> _"Better the devil you know than the angel you don't."_ - Hama Tuma


Your PCP is better than most.  Most doctors will accept big $$$$ perks from drug companies for prescribing new drugs.  Drug companies need to recoup their investment before they can profit & the only way they can do that is getting doctors to prescribe.


----------

